# Urgent Message From Ernie Romers: Phishing Scam Targeting WUS Members



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Dear members,

I'm sorry to bother you like this, but this message is of the highest priority.

This morning I was informed by a member about a PM he received in which he was told that our site got corrupted. He was also asked to log in again. The text of this PM is below.

Unfortunately the PM is a phishing message. The link in the PM redirects to what seems our forum site, but in reality it is a copy!

The link to the FAKE site is: forums.watchuseek.host56.com

If you clicked the link inside the phishing PM and you did log in to the fake site, then please be advised to change your password on forums.watchuseek.com ASAP!

My apologies for the inconvenience this may cause you.

I will report the phishing to the local authorities and hopefully they will be able to track them down and get that fake site offline soon.

Best regards,

Ernie Romers
Founder, owner
Watchuseek.com

The FAKE PM reads:

Hello *username*, Ernie Romers here, site Administrator and Owner.

Unfortunately the Watchuseek Forums' servers were overloaded in the early hours of the morning today; subsequently the MySQL database became corrupt.. We require you to simply log into the site in order to reactivate your account.

Please note that we will be working to ensure high uptime and that the site runs smoothly without any issues from now on.

Your unique security token is (removed).

forums.watchuseek.host56.com (the rest is removed)

Thanks for your continued use of the site,
Ernie Romers; site Administrator and Owner.*


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

They are at it again. Please note that someone is sending PMs and emails to our members with the sole purpose of stealing their logon and password. The email is sent through a fake email address: and the link provided leads you to a fake website: http://simplename.tk/firstbuyer/

Please note that it looks like Watchuseek, but it isn't our website! This fake website was set up to retrieve your username and password.

DO NOT enter any details and always make sure what the origin of an email is. Watchuseek only sends out emails through the forum via [email protected].


----------

